# distingushing a breeding pair



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

I have a 120 rigth now with 10 rbs in it and want to knwo if i have a breeding pair.can any one help me out with this im looking to make a huge upgrade and possible get a 450g in about 6 mths


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

awfraser said:


> I have a 120 rigth now with 10 rbs in it and want to knwo if i have a breeding pair.can any one help me out with this im looking to make a huge upgrade and possible get a 450g in about 6 mths


You cant really tell untill they breed.even after they breed things in the tank go back to normal and they hate each other as much as they did before.When they are "in the mood" I notice in mine anyway their red belly sort of goes away and I can see a more copper color in their bellys.The female's belly is unmistakeably fatter than the rest of the reds.
Guess which 1 is the female. lol
\/
View attachment 107763


----------

